# Pavarotti Vs. Bocelli



## Encephalon5 (Jun 15, 2011)

Which does the community of SS.org think is a better tenor?


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 15, 2011)

the dude from Periphery


----------



## Cadavuh (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jun 16, 2011)

I love how serious we are about being unserious lol


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 16, 2011)

Almost forgot about Kalas!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 16, 2011)

I've heard the opera sticklers go on about how Bocelli isn't as good as the greats like Pavarotti, but I like that Bocelli also does stuff that _isn't_ opera, so even if he isn't as "technically proficient" as the others, I'd still rather listen to him.


----------



## Thor_ (Jun 16, 2011)

Is it bad if I find them similar?


----------



## McCap (Jun 16, 2011)

> Is it bad if I find them similar?


Watch out the classical execution commando is on its way...


----------



## DLG (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that anyone who rates the blind dude over Pavarotti in the opera world is mocked until he or she cries and is then banished from all future cocktail parties.


----------



## AySay (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## Trespass (Jun 16, 2011)

McCap said:


> Watch out the classical execution commando is on its way...





DLG said:


> I'm pretty sure that anyone who rates the blind dude over Pavarotti in the opera world is mocked until he or she cries and is then banished from all future cocktail parties.



Yeah that. 

Next we'll have a Lang Lang vs. Sviatoslav Richter thread. Seriously.

Edit: 

Rephrase:
Whose the better guitar player, that guy from Avenged Sevenfold or Tosin Abasi?


----------



## fps (Jun 16, 2011)

Pavarotti. Bocelli has a lovely honeyed voice but you can't compare the Pavarotti of the last few years with the guy in his prime, his voice was incomparable and his personality, his ability to engage an audience, was amazing.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 16, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> the dude from Periphery



I laughed so fucking hard


----------



## somniumaeternum (Jun 16, 2011)

How can someone ask this?  Pavarotti did opera / operatta mostly with a few "popular" songs here and there and Bocelli is the opposite. 

In pretty much all singing aspects (control, power, tonal quality, technique in general, interpretation, etc.,etc. ) Pavarotti is far superior. But, then again, you're not really comparing the same thing. It's like comparing a F1 driver to a rally driver. You can appreciate each one for different things.

It's easy to think of operatic tenors better than Bocelli: Gigli, Caruso, etc. but again, it's because to me he isn't _really_ an operatic tenor. Popular music doesn't require the same level of skill to sing and it shows if you compare him to someone who spent their life to perfect the more technically demanding styles.


----------



## somniumaeternum (Jun 16, 2011)

Trespass said:


> Yeah that.
> 
> Next we'll have a Lang Lang vs. Sviatoslav Richter thread. Seriously.
> 
> ...


 
Let me apologize in advance... 

[start rant]

OK.. I know it's fairly not serious but D) I fucking HATE HATE HATE Lang Lang. He can't play a piece normally to save his life and is part of this school of "let me fuck up every damn piece so people _think_ I'm personalizing it and interpreting it". His _interpretations_ are pure shit to me, the beauty of most pieces are completely lost and it's replaced with this cheap sheen of pseudo-virtuostic crap that annoys the living shit out of me. 

If I wanted the tempos to be constantly changing, the dynamics to be complete crap and, in general, the piece not to really follow the intent of the composer what so ever I would have just asked a 2nd year piano student to play it. 

[end rant]


----------



## somniumaeternum (Jun 16, 2011)

Cadavuh said:


>




Fake english (by an Italian)


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Jun 16, 2011)

So many italian stereotypes in a thread, thanks guys


----------



## somniumaeternum (Jun 16, 2011)

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> So many italian stereotypes in a thread, thanks guys


 
Non e' che sei l'unico


----------



## JamesM (Jun 16, 2011)

Pavarotti, easily to my ears.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 16, 2011)

Trespass said:


> Yeah that.
> 
> Next we'll have a Lang Lang vs. Sviatoslav Richter thread. Seriously.
> 
> ...


 
A better comparison would be: Whose the better guitar player, Steve Vai or Stevie Ray Vaughan. 

They're only really comparable because they're both guitarists, but they're both very good at what they do. Blues heads will go with SRV, and the lion's share of posters here will go with Vai.


----------

